# "Nicht HTML" Leerstellen !?



## Sebigf (11. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

 Ich weis es ist banal, das ich in einem HTML Forum nach einer "nicht HTML" Antwort suche. Aber ich denke es ist doch richtig hier 

 Geht um folgendes....

 Ich habe vor einiger Zeit den E-Mail Versand mit HTML und ohne HTML angesprochen. 
 Bei HTML ists klar, mit "&nbsp;" die Leerstellen zu machen.

 Aber wie ists bei "nicht HTML" Leerstellen?

 Ein einfacher Leerstellenbereich "            " bringt leider nicht, da der Text immerwieder zusammenrückt. 

 Was kann ich da machen?

 Ich denke ich wisst was ich meine 

 Danke


----------



## C4D_Joe (11. August 2005)

Ich glaube mit Alt+32 (Numpad), zumindest kann man mit dieser Kombination in Textprogrammen ein Leerzeichen ertellen. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob diese dann auch wirklich "dableibt". Probiers aus!

Joe


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. August 2005)

Alt+32 ist, soweit ich mich erinnere, das normale Leerzeichen, duerfte also keinen Unterschied machen.
Als was versendest Du die Mail? Also welches Encoding nutzt Du?


----------



## Gumbo (11. August 2005)

Das geschützte-Leerzeichen-Zeichen (U+00A0) lässt sich in Windows-Betriebssystemen bei gedrückter Alt-Taste mit der Tastenkombination 0 1 6 0 erzeugen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. August 2005)

Noch eine Frage zum Encoding.
Wie gesagt, welches Encoding gibst Du im Header an?
Und fuehrst Du dieses dann auch wirklich durch?


----------



## Sebigf (11. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen!


```
Content-Transfer-Encoding: 8bit
```


```
Content-Type: text/plain;charset=\"iso-8859-1\"
```
 
 Die mail() Func. befindet sich selber noch in einer Funktion und wird von dort aus ausgeführt. Der Inhalt der (message) wird durch eval(); in ein Template geparst und dieses wird halt dann durch die Func. abgesendet.

 MMh, ein bisschen blöde erklärt ^^


----------



## Sebigf (16. August 2005)

Hallo...

 ich habe leider immernoch keine Lösung zu meinem Problem gefunden.
 Kann keiner weiterhelfen?


----------

